# Flameless Candles - Scentsy



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Has anyone heard of Scentsy? 

Its a company that sells candles - like partylite but instead of lighting a wick, they use bulbs, and the units plug into the wall. The wickless wax melts with the bulbs instead of flame.

Any thoughts on this product before I go out and spend some money unnecessarily?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

how about Partylite???

my gf's mom is a authorized seller  

need anything??


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

...im going to expose my cheapness here, but im poor!!...lol

-i stick a dryer sheet over my water heater or on the back of fans
-sometimes I spray it with my fav air freshener or parfume and let the fan oscillate over the room
-put a drop of scented oil on a lightbulb...make sure the bulb is COLD!! 
-dollar store is great for candles, tho they burn out fast!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll admit I've put dryer sheets all around the house.. lol wherever I thought could use a little *boost* of freshness! You're not alone Tracey!


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

Tracers said:


> ...im going to expose my cheapness here, but im poor!!...lol
> 
> -i stick a dryer sheet over my water heater or on the back of fans
> -sometimes I spray it with my fav air freshener or parfume and let the fan oscillate over the room
> ...


haha i would have to agree with you here
i do almost all those things. besides when my gf makes me buy some expensive candles thats like burning 20 dollar bills


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

i love candles, but i choke when airwick wants $7 for one and that costs more than two of my homemade steak dinners


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

tho, i would take a candle over a plug in....so i dont compound more onto my hydro bill


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

i was thinking about the plug ins too - im probably like the rest of you - i have no more plug-ins to spare - they are all used up with tank equipment, and cell phones and curling irons lol...although its probably "safer"...i dont have any more plugs lol..

okay, thx for your input.


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

I trip over cords and pull whatever they are attached to all over the place, but i have yet to leave a candle burning alone or knock it over.
that being said, i just imagined tripping/pulling 
a cord and having hot melted wax fly all over!!! Ouch!! and usually the dye from those things stain pretty bad too. 
My vote is totally for candles, OR

My favorite, vanilla jasmine dryer sheets on the fan, water heater, etc


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

pinkjell said:


> i was thinking about the plug ins too - im probably like the rest of you - i have no more plug-ins to spare - they are all used up with tank equipment, and cell phones and curling irons lol...although its probably "safer"...i dont have any more plugs lol..
> 
> okay, thx for your input.


Plug In's have caused many fires in North America. Once i saw that report I stopped. Those airwick misters may also be a viable option.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Dryer sheets above the visor in the car work good too! Tracers ur not alone in the "frugal" catagory!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

why candles, why not oil that stuffs cheap and comes in lots of smells.

like this : 
http://www.eoilcandles.com/


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Yah Oil burners are great.. and the smell carries throughout the house instead of one room. Depending on what kind anyways...


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

G 

I think your just a little crazy


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> why candles, why not oil that stuffs cheap and comes in lots of smells.
> 
> like this :
> http://www.eoilcandles.com/


+1

Coconut oil FTW!!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

i use nature clean. Air freshener it's 99.9 % natural and it's non toxic and biodegradable. It's a little more than the rest but my health is more important..


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I am with bonsai dave on this one, some of those plug in things are very toxic for you. I prefer beeswax candles they are very pricey but worth it. Or like Nicklfire mentioned the oil. Natural oils are a bit more costly but they will last you forever. And if you get the right kind non-toxic. Or if you do not want to burn them you could put a few drops on a piece of terracotta and stash it away.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

ive been told 



24/7 said:


> G
> 
> I think your just a little crazy


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

the oil filled jars with the sticks in them work nice as well, and looks like the dryer sheets are a big hit to the members here ,,,LOL,, wonder if they would stay if I used them instead of underarm deorderant? Reusable and keeps you dry. And if your roomies gets your goat you could still reuse it in their load of wash ....thats if ya had roomies that got your goat 
bill


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

*sea monkey thread gone !!!*

outrageous ... who do i contact ... just kidding  i have had 7 hours of sleep in five days and i am a little wired


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

[email protected]!!

Greatest idea EVER!! lol


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

hoolagal said:


> outrageous ... who do i contact ... just kidding  i have had 7 hours of sleep in five days and i am a little wired


You will fit right in welcome to the site


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> the oil filled jars with the sticks in them work nice as well, and looks like the dryer sheets are a big hit to the members here ,,,LOL,, wonder if they would stay if I used them instead of underarm deorderant? Reusable and keeps you dry. And if your roomies gets your goat you could still reuse it in their load of wash ....thats if ya had roomies that got your goat
> bill


Bill Bill Bill

I'll some of what he is on 

Made me laugh


----------

